# Firefox 3.0 Alpha



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Any brave souls tried this yet?

It's not bad. The new Gecko engine nearly passes the Acid2 test but is still not as good as Opera's Presto engine.

Release Notes:

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.0a1/releasenotes/

Download:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...aradiso/alpha1/

Remember, this is an alpha release for testing purposes only and is not the finished/stable product. If you have lots of Firefox extensions/plug-ins etc. it may not be a good idea to install this.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Not brave enough for this as it's an alpha release. But since switching to Firefox approx 18 months ago I will not be going back to IE. I find it is better, easier, quicker, more intuitive. Blah blah blah.

What web browsers do you use or recommend?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got 12 different browsers installed at the moment









The ones I currently prefer are IE7 and Opera 9.x


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

About 10 days ago, I was persuaded to try Firefox by one of the IT "experts" at work.

After 10 days of fair trial, I can see no valid reason for keeping it on the system. It seems no better, or worse than IE.

My system is, i guess an average multi-media sytem 3gHz Intel dual core etc.

I will probably remove it as there doesn't seem to be any advantages that I, as an average user, can discern.

Roger


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Roger said:


> About 10 days ago, I was persuaded to try Firefox by one of the IT "experts" at work.
> 
> After 10 days of fair trial, I can see no valid reason for keeping it on the system. It seems no better, or worse than IE.
> 
> ...


You don't like tabbed browsing or any of the extensions etc.?

I've used it for so long I'm used to it now and find I don't like IE and all the stupid changing cookie settings for some sites, having to accept or reject scripts and activex every time I go to a new site or page.

Then again I've never used IE much as I came from mosaic through netscape to mozilla and firefox as I used unix, solaris and linux more than I used to use windows.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The ones I currently prefer are IE7


It is so damn slow to startup up....Micro$oft blot again


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I tend to agree Roger. For day-to-day browsing I prefer IE7; when I want to do something with some added security I choose Opera. Firefox does neither as well as the other two so I have no need for it at all. I like to play around with different browsers though, just to see what they're like.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Re. Slow startup in IE7, that's probably a known bug which I think may have been fixed in the latest MS Updates. It's to do with the anti-phishing filter.

Personally, I just turn the anti-phishing filter off, it's crap anyway...

...and so's the one in Firefox


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> For day-to-day browsing I prefer IE7










:lol:









Rich starts a thread asking if we're using an alpha version of Firefox.... I'd assumed that he must surely be a hardened Firefox / Linux / Open Source user and I was getting ready to hand over all my watches to him as a token gesture to his greater wisdom.

Now he tell us he uses IE7 instead.









Long live Firefox!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a small list of Favourites (bookmarks?) thats all I ever use most of the time...there is no advantage in firefox, its just taking up space as far as I can tell


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not an MS fan as most people know but I have to say that IE7 is better than IE6, thankfully. Imo, IE7 and Firefox2 seem very similar in capability for general web browsing. I have both on the Windows box but trying to use "set program access and defaults" to make Firefox the primary browser does upset the system. I think this is intentional on the part of MS as Chris suggested.

I use Firefox on my Linux box with little trouble other than not being able to use certain sites because of the lack of suitable plugins for Linux such as Flash player. Not the fault of Linux or Firefox, of course.

It's nice to know there are competent (free) offerings to the MS stable though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like Microsoft Vista - i'll avoid it for now thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hawkey I just loaded IE7 on the 710's laptop and it starts up instantly, and I mean instantly, much much much faster than firefox does on my desktop.

She uses IE at work and would only get confused if I put firefox on for her







mind you she moaned like **** cos she couldn't find the favorites button on 7


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Stan said:


> I use Firefox on my Linux box with little trouble other than not being able to use certain sites because of the lack of suitable plugins for Linux such as Flash player. Not the fault of Linux or Firefox, of course.
> 
> It's nice to know there are competent (free) offerings to the MS stable though.


Flash player is working for me under Firefox and installs no problem from the adobe download afaik. Unless it's because I came up through a few versions without removing firefox first?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Hawkey I just loaded IE7 on the 710's laptop and it starts up instantly, and I mean instantly, much much much faster than firefox does on my desktop.


Doesn't part of IE preload on startup as you can do with ffox if you really don't like waiting a second or two and want to waste the mem required.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

From Microsoft (December 12th.):



> *The computer may respond very slowly as the Phishing Filter evaluates Web page contents in Internet Explorer 7*
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?...kb;en-us;928089


I think this is also what makes it slow to start as it tries to contact the database of phishing URL's. Applying the above patch should fix this. IE7 starts in less than 2 seconds on my work PC, but I have the phishing filter disabled (as I suggested earlier, the current phishing filter implementations in both IE and Firefox are pretty useless).


----------

